# Wing Chun in Queens?



## eyecbatty (Jul 1, 2008)

I heard this is a good system for close combat..

Im about to be in a Law Enforcement Career and looking for some schools or teachers in Queens New York..

thanks for the help


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sorry i don't know much about wing chun in America i am in Australia but i can give you some advice on what to look for. A good quality wing chun school should follow this. 
The basic principles of wing chun are SIMPLICITY , DIRECTNESS , ECONOMY OF MOVEMENT , MINIMUM USE OF BRUTE STRENGTH and PRACTICALITY if what they are teaching there does not fit that criteria then it might be wise to go some where else.


----------



## chisauking (Jul 1, 2008)

MJM sez: The basic principles of wing chun are SIMPLICITY , DIRECTNESS , ECONOMY OF MOVEMENT , MINIMUM USE OF BRUTE STRENGTH and PRACTICALITY if what they are teaching there does not fit that criteria then it might be wise to go some where else.

All the clubs follow this mantra........Trouble is, finding a place that can actually apply this in realtime.

Another problem is the difference in defining the words. For example, some schools tack everything under the sun onto their wing chun in order to cover every possible permutations of scenerios. How, then, can this be described as SIMPLE?

As far as schools in Queens, I think sifu Allen Lee teaches in the surrounding area.


----------



## eyecbatty (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea Allen Lee has his school in the bronx..im looking for a real good school in queens


----------



## brocklee (Jul 17, 2008)

Well there's Grados WC in queens on saturdays at 9am.  He should be pretty good cause his sifu was my sifu's sifu lol  As silly as that sounds.  I don't have personal experience with his instruction but looking at his website he takes pride in it.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jul 17, 2008)

brocklee said:


> Well there's Grados WC in queens on saturdays at 9am.  He should be pretty good cause his sifu was my sifu's sifu lol  As silly as that sounds.  I don't have personal experience with his instruction but looking at his website he takes pride in it.



Sifu Grados has some stuff on YouTube.com that looks pretty good.  If were in your location and in the same situation I would see it as a place to visit based solely on his YouTube stuff.  I know nothing else of him.

Good luck!


----------



## geezer (Jul 17, 2008)

brocklee said:


> Well there's Grados WC in queens on saturdays at 9am.  He should be pretty good cause his sifu was my sifu's sifu lol  As silly as that sounds.  I don't have personal experience with his instruction but looking at his website he takes pride in it.



I believe he's also featured in the current issue of _Inside Kung Fu_ as well. Brocklee, I thought you were training with Dr.  Joy Chaudhuri from the Augustine Fong-Ho Kam Ming lineage?


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jul 17, 2008)

http://ildokwan.homestead.com/main1.html

It's not Wing Chun, but they have some students that are in Corrections and Law Enforcement. Just thought I'd offer it as a secondary sorce of information.


----------



## brocklee (Jul 18, 2008)

geezer said:


> I believe he's also featured in the current issue of _Inside Kung Fu_ as well. Brocklee, I thought you were training with Dr.  Joy Chaudhuri from the Augustine Fong-Ho Kam Ming lineage?



That's right.  I was attempting to be funny but it back fired.  I left out one sifu in that comment.  It should have been my sifu's sifu's sifu lol


----------

